

Apache Cassandra 0.7 Released - yarapavan
https://blogs.apache.org/foundation/entry/the_apache_software_foundation_announces9

======
jbellis
The release announcement has links to posts by Riptano and Rackspace engineers
with more details on the new features:
<http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.db.cassandra.user/11569>

------
acconrad
Can someone explain why Facebook moved this to Apache? When Wave died, it went
to Apache. But Facebook moves Cassandra to Apache, and its still considered
alive. Why do companies do this?

~~~
pquerna
Speaking generally, companies aren't good at running community based open
source projects -- their interests don't always align with what is best for an
open source project.

When a project like Cassandra came to Apache, there were only a couple
Facebook developers working on it -- and they had largely abandoned future
work on it. After growing the community there are dozens of people today
contributing patches from many independent companies -- this makes a much
stronger product that will survive the whims of a single company, which is
also what consumers of open source projects look for, a stable ecosystem that
won't go away if X is bought by Oracle or another BigEvilCorporation.

It remains to be seen if Wave will build a big enough community to be
successful inside the ASF, but Cassandra is certainly one of the success
stories.

------
ericflo
This is a huge and awesome milestone for the Cassandra project, and a big win
for all its users. Congratulations all around for getting it out the door!

------
yarapavan
Change List:
[https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/cassandra/tags/cassandra-0....](https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/cassandra/tags/cassandra-0.7.0/CHANGES.txt)

~~~
siculars
wow there are a lot of items in that changelog. congrats to all the cassandra
contributors. great effort.

